# Central Queensland University in Sydney



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Is somebody here that studied in the Central Queensland University in Sydney?

I would like to study the Master of Information Systems there. It is a good University?

Thank you for any information.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It is a very good university, it is NOT however among the top 10 in Australia. I would personally prefer any university from the "great eight" like UNSW, Uni Sydney, Macquarie, Melbourne Uni etc. All of them are either based in Sydney or have campuses in Sydney.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi boboa

Thank you for your advice.
I looked the others universities but they are very expensive. 
Do you think it doesn't matter in which university I study a Master of Information Systems to get finally a job?

Regards


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Well top universities would make a difference, same as Harvard and Oxford do make difference. That said, unless you are looking for a top job with a top company, most employers don't care which uni you graduated from as long as its accredited by the state/ government.

This is not an immigration advice


----------

